# Memberships For Fulltimers



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello... we just bought a Outback 312BH and the plan is to fulltime for at least 1 year and visit all 49 states. Does anybody have any suggestions on what kind of campground memberships I should be looking into? 
I don't mind spending some $$ upfront if it means not having to worry about money for campgrounds while on the road.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Not really a membership camping club but they do have many options. Escapees.com


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

congrats on your new outback, i purchased a new outback in jul of this year. and keytone gave my name to koa and i got i1 year free membership. will take a month or so to get your card in the mail.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We went with Passport America and Good Sam


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Avoid Thousand Trails like the plague.

If we could do it over, we wouldn't. EVER!


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Avoid Thousand Trails like the plague.
> 
> If we could do it over, we wouldn't. EVER!


Why is that??? I was actually looking at these... what's wrong with them?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Mbrwr said:


> Avoid Thousand Trails like the plague.
> 
> If we could do it over, we wouldn't. EVER!


Why is that??? I was actually looking at these... what's wrong with them?
[/quote]

Beyond the fact that they change ownership every few years to avoid the high cost of maintaining the parks, nothing.

Every park we visited (and there have been many) since our membership began in 2003, using our Western Region (WA state to Mexican border, East to Verde Valley, AZ) through to today have degraded quite noticably. Our last trip being up to the poorly run Yosemite Lakes Preserve just this past September.

The type of crowds in these places is growing from the family oriented type to the make a home out this preserve old crowd. It makes the parks look gross in our opinion. We joined to be near other young, CAMPING NOT LIVING THERE, families for the kids' sake and to have nice working amenities. As of the past few years, we have received very little of that WHILE OUR MEMBERSHIP FEES AND ASSESSMENTS CONTINUE TO RISE YEAR OVER YEAR.

Do you want more reasons?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our neighbors have been Thousand Trails members for years, and they also are not very happy. I haven't verified this, but I believe their parks are now open to the public, in addition to their members. That right there would be a deal breaker for me. I've been to too many County parks that fill up with drunken riff-raff on the weekends, with the police having to remove some of them. No need for me to pay good money and get the same crowd. We joined Colorado River Adventures (CRA) in 2007, and really like what we've seen. They have 8 or 9 "home" campgrounds that we can choose from for no charge when we visit, or an extended network of affiliates that charge something like $8-15 per night. The parks are maintained nicely, and the people are awesome. Lots to do, for both adults and kids. Not sure where you're located, but you may want to check them out.


----------

